# Maxi or Jumbo Flap?



## candicexy (Mar 9, 2011)

I just purchased a black Maxi Flap with silver hardware from the nyc chanel ---I went there to get the jumbo with goldhardware but they were sold out.
 	 		What do I do?? Should I keep this maxi flap??


----------



## juicycouture328 (Apr 8, 2011)

I love Chanel and both a maxi and a jumbo are gorgeous. Ask yourself which size you really like better though. I'm fairly small, so I feel like a Maxi would be a bit too big for me, and I'd probably go with the jumbo but I'm barely 5 feet tall. Really, you can rock either bag, probably. And neither choice is a bad one. I would keep the maxi unless you're super short like me. Besides, who doesn't need more room in a handbag?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

i like the maxi size best but that is because i am plus sized so i feel it would be the better size for me. either way both are stunning bags!


----------

